

Laser 3D-prints tiny spaceship the width of a human hair - eplanit
http://www.slashgear.com/laser-3d-prints-tiny-spaceship-the-width-of-a-human-hair-10268744/

======
cryptoz
I am reminded of the G'Gugvuntts and Vl'hurgs:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_races_and_species_in_Th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_races_and_species_in_The_Hitchhikers_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#G.27Gugvuntts_and_Vl.27hurgs)

~~~
robertfw
That link wasn't working, here's a corrected one:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_races_and_species_in_Th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_races_and_species_in_The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#G.27Gugvuntts_and_Vl.27hurgs)

------
dakridge
And then they put Dennis Quaid in it.

[http://ia.media-
imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjEyNTIyNTYyNV5BMl5Ban...](http://ia.media-
imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMjEyNTIyNTYyNV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwOTk3NTkxMQ@@._V1_SY317_CR11,0,214,317_.jpg)

------
bitwize
Was Zippy in the room?

"So, guys, what should we nanoprint? A cat meme? A Portal core?"

"Actually, what I'd like is a little toy spaceship!!"

"Perfect! Done."

------
spiritplumber
Awesome!

------
Ghandi
Time for a new Honey, I Shrunk The Kids.

